# among these creatures



## hhtt

"Bats, cave crickets and cave spiders are among these creatures."

"Yarasalar, mağara çekirgeleri ve mağara örümcekleri bu canlılar arasındadır"

Merhaba yukarıdaki cümledeki "bu canlılar arasındadır" biraz tuhaf duruyor, yerine ne konulabilir?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Muttaki

_Yaratık_ veya _mahluk_ olabilir.


----------



## Rallino

Bana göre _canlılar_ tuhaf durmuyor.


----------



## hhtt

Rallino said:


> Bana göre _canlılar_ tuhaf durmuyor.



Aslında "canlılar" açısından değil de "arasındadır" açısından sormuştum. "Bu canlılardandır" veya "bu canlılardan bazılarıdır" sizce de kulağa daha doğru gelmiyor mu?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Aynen.


----------



## Gemmenita

Muttaki said:


> _Yaratık_ veya _mahluk_ olabilir.





Merhaba,

Yukarıda neden 'canlı' onaylandı bilmiyorum çünkü bence:

Yaratık, mahluk= creature
Canlı = _living_ creature

Acaba bağlamınızın gerisine göre 'canlı'yı uygun buldunuz mu?


----------



## hhtt

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Yukarıda neden 'canlı' onaylandı bilmiyorum çünkü bence:
> 
> Yaratık, mahluk= creature
> Canlı = _living_ creature
> 
> Acaba bağlamınızın gerisine göre 'canlı'yı uygun buldunuz mu?



Canlı burada sıfat değil canlı varlık anlamındadır. Örneğin kedi ve bakteri birer canlıdır tabi aynı zamanda mahluk ve yaratıktır. Kendi içinde taşıdıkları vurgular belki farklıdır. Mesela yaratık belki yaratılmışlığa vurgu yapar bu nedenle ateist biri sevmeyebilir. Mahluk ise durum metafizik olduğunda kullanılıyor olabilir, örneğin cinler için. Ama sonuçta üçü de aynı anlama gelmez mi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Benim kişisel görüşüm: _yaratık_ deyince uzaylılar, canavarlar ya da iğrendirici canlılar aklıma geliyor benim. _Mahluk_ kelimesini bilimsel bir yazıda okumadım hiç. Arapça خ ل ق kökünden geliyor, yani yaratılmış olan anlamında; ama anlamını bilmeme rağmen Türkçede _mahluk_ benim kulağıma küfür gibi geliyor. Neden bilmiyorum.

Sizin verdiğiniz içerikte ben _canlı_ kelimesini kullanırdım sadece.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, evet _hhtt_ ile _Rallino_!  Ben _creature_ için aynı eşanlamı (yaratık) uygun görmüştüm, halbuki, 'canlı' daha uygun hatta daha doğru.

O zaman benden de bu gelsin:
... bu canlıların arasında(dır).


----------

